# Good Home Wanted for racing pigeons Norfolk UK



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Good Home Wanted for 39 racing pigeons Norfolk UK*

I have just had a call from my vet, who has been contacted by the wife of a fancier who is ill and wants the pigeons PTS. We are trying to find homes for them, so if anyone can help, even by adopting a single one, please let me know.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I do hope some people come to their aid!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

So far so good...someone that used to rescue pigeons has offered to take a few, all of them (temporarily) if it is urgent.

An it is a positive that the owner cared enough to seek euthanasia rather than taking matters into his own hands.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's good news so far.


----------



## rollermad (Jan 16, 2011)

were abouts in norflock are you coz i mite be able to take some i am in watton near thetford


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We are in Norwich. we would deliver.

Cynthia


----------



## rollermad (Jan 16, 2011)

a thanks how many is there and what sort of racers are they


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't know what sort they are, but I don't think these can be raced,


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Their off spring can be flown though....if you got some in pairs it would be a good thing for them as well..


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Update*

Thank you Janet (amyable) for contacting Yvonne (vonmarie) who might be able to take a couple. She is local which is a bonus.

30 was a bit of an underestimation, there are at least 39.

3 have gone to a very good home in Harrow, where they will be companions to a lonely 15 year old ex racer (thanks, Jake and Fran!) and 2 are in quarantine here.

10 are in temporary accommodation at Wing and a Prayer and 20 should be heading to Tewkesbury on Monday.

We went to the loft yesterday, they had fresh water but we couldn't see any food so we filled up the trays and changed the water. At the moment there are still 24 pigeons there.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I wish I could pair them up, but I have no way of knowing which belong together, the "egg control" seems to have consisted of sweeping the eggs on to the floor, when we go in to the loft the pigeons cluster together at one end or the other. There was one oldish one with a big cere, but apart from him we can't really tell the gender of the remaining ones, though we are trying.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Feefo said:


> I wish I could pair them up, but I have no way of knowing which belong together, the "egg control" seems to have consisted of sweeping the eggs on to the floor, when we go in to the loft the pigeons cluster together at one end or the other. There was one oldish one with a big cere, but apart from him we can't really tell the gender of the remaining ones, though we are trying.


yes, I thought of that after I posted.. it would be really hard to tell who mate is whos...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

22 of the pigeons have been rehomed so far, maybe more as Yvonne was going to pick up a couple yesterday. 20 went to Gloucester but when they basket load arrived at the destination one turned out to be an un-ringed one with dodgy poops, so that one is on its way back. We also might have a home for another 3.

Cynthia


----------



## OwlMomma (Aug 27, 2009)

@ Feefo, Yvonne picked two up yesterday evening, you brought the other 3 over so that leaves us with 11 here at the moment.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh good! Thanks D! I have been kicking myself for losing a home for one of them by not noticing it wasn't banded.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just another quick update: John is taking two hens (we hope they are hens!) to Folly Wildlife Rescue today. Their unreleasable aviary has too many unmated cocks.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Good News...*

...Hillside have agreed to take the pigeons that we can't place, that will be 8 at the most. 

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news, Cynthia! What a happy ending here!

Terry


----------

